# percussion for acoustic demos?



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys, been recording a few acoustic things lately, and it feels thin without percussion.
I don't own an acoustic kit, I was wondering if any of you could recommend any good vst percussion sound banks or kits that would fit this genre?

Thanks


----------



## Kalmor (May 21, 2013)

Independence Free has a good few (for free obviously). - http://pro.magix.com/en/independence/independence-free.1013.html


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Raptros I'll look into it, and report back


----------

